# Hermy :)



## Isa (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello

I finally figured out how to take close up pictures with my camera ayaa 

Here is some pictures of my little Hermy


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow! Boy did you ever learn. Those pictures were wonderful.....and REALLY close. Very nice. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are wonderful pics Isa. And Hermy is such a Handsome boy 
Now your ready for the photo contest


----------



## Isa (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Terry and Robyn 

Terry my camera is a Minolta DimageG400


----------



## soundwave (Sep 21, 2008)

beautiful tort. How old is Hermy?


----------



## Isa (Sep 22, 2008)

soundwave said:


> beautiful tort. How old is Hermy?



Thanks Ton 

Hermy is one year and 3 months old (if what the pet store told me when I bought him is true)


----------



## shackleton (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow!

He's got a very distinguished profile. I'm getting some Winston Churchill there.


----------



## Isa (Sep 22, 2008)

shackleton said:


> Wow!
> 
> He's got a very distinguished profile. I'm getting some Winston Churchill there.



Thanks Doug


----------



## YuriTort (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww - such a little cutie!


----------



## Isa (Sep 25, 2008)

YuriTort said:


> Awww - such a little cutie!



Thanks Rishja


----------



## Granolagal (Sep 25, 2008)

Hee hee..what a beauty Isa!

Good job with the camera...I think you are a natural!

Love the third pic..looks like he's posing for his profile pic

Thank you for sharing,
Carley


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 25, 2008)

Great pics! They came out great!

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Isa (Sep 25, 2008)

Granolagal said:


> Hee hee..what a beauty Isa!
> 
> Good job with the camera...I think you are a natural!
> 
> ...



Thanks Carley & Jamie 
Carley, The third pic is my favorite, you are right, it looks like he is posing  haha


----------



## starkid (Sep 28, 2008)

hehe . . .a little too close.
Cute tort! how old is he?


----------



## Isa (Sep 28, 2008)

starkid said:


> hehe . . .a little too close.
> Cute tort! how old is he?



Thanks Starkid

Hermy is 1 year and 3 months old.


----------

